# Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)



## thymallusAUT (18. April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Da ich im Österreichthread nicht gerade viele Antwort bekomme, erstelle ich mal einen eigenen Eintrag.

Also: Habe soeben eine Jahreskarte für das o.a. Gebiet geschenkt bekommen. Da ich in der Donau, außer in Abwinden auf Barben und in Aschach auf Zander, nocht nicht gefischt habe, wäre ich für Tipps zu diesem Gebiet sehr dankbar. Ich würde gerne mit Kunstköder (Spinner, Wobbler, Jerkbaits, Gummifisch) auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch fischen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir einige Tipps geben.

Danke


----------



## Ruesch (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)*

Hallo, 

also die Aist und die Aistmündung ist immer nen Versuch wert, auch wenn ich die letzten male Schneider geblieben bin.  


Hafen spinnen auf Hecht, in der Höhe des Campingplatzes auf Zander. 

Am Ende im Altarm z.B. auf Karpfen. 

Einfach mal den Treppelweg enlanggehen und Kollegen fragen

Gruß 

Ruesch

PS: ich lasse heuer Au aus und versuche mich in Aschach.


----------



## thymallusAUT (21. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)*

Hallo Ruesch!

Danke für die Info! Aschach war ich früher öfters. Wäre interessant ob da wieder mehr los ist. Villeicht kannst du ja mal einen Erfahrungsbericht posten.

Frage Pfarrkirchen bei Bad Hall?


----------



## fireline (21. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)*

@tymallus
ich angle auch an der donau,allerdings in der nähe von regensburg,ich geh mal davon aus daß ihr die selben fische drinnen habt wie wir,wie du oben schon beschrieben hast, kannst du mit gufis (bei richtiger führung),wobblern,spinnern und blinkern mit sicherheit ein paar räuber verhaften,mom. geht aber nicht viel,der aal fängt langsam an zu gehen,musst halt probieren
mfg


----------



## Ruesch (22. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)*

Hi, 

@thymallus: ja 

Ruesch


----------



## thymallusAUT (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereirevier Donau bei Mauthausen (Koppelrecht AU\Donau Aist)*



Ruesch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @thymallus: ja
> 
> Ruesch


 
Hallo Ruesch wie sieht es aus in der Donau bei Aschach gibt es einen Erfahrungsbericht?

Ich war vor 2 Wochen oben Staustufe aufwärts, rechtes Donauufer (flussabwärts gesehen) bis Schlögen auf Zander - nicht mal einen Biss!


----------

